# Credit Card Dubai



## rakeshmenon (Dec 20, 2016)

Dear Firends,

Like most money management careless ppl am also fell into a credit card debts.

I would like to know *where i can get a Personal Loan in UAE.*

Since My Company is not listed in any banks in UAE , so this is impossible to get a personal loan from a bank.I ve gone through all ways to get a loan.My Salary Package is fair enough, but no loans for an unlisted company in UAE.

My Plan is to take a single loan and close down all my cards.

I ve clear bank statements.

Ready to pay a little higher interest rates as well. Could any one please suggest me any financial instuitions to provide me a loan of 100,000 AED.:violin:


----------



## archcherub (Dec 26, 2016)

do u have a colleague or even your boss that you can speak to? maybe they can provide better localised advice?


----------

